# Missing/stolen dog



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I know this is a shot in the dark, but I have to give it a try for my friend's sake. My friend's dog was either lost or stolen on Tuesday, January 2, while he was home for the holidays at his parents' house, which is located on Pelican Lake just south of Detroit Lakes, MN. His dog is a 21 month old, 80 pound yellow lab named Igen. One very distinguishing characteristic is that, while he is a yellow lab, he had begun growing small patches of grayish black fur on his legs and underside. He was also wearing a tag that at least had a phone number (if not also an address) on it. My friend has spent the past four days driving and walking around, as well as making phone calls trying to locate his dog, but has come up empty handed. If anybody has been in the Pelican Lake area and has seen a yellow lab running around, please let me know (either reply to this post or pm me). Also, anybody who lives in the Pelican Lake area, please keep your eyes peeled. Thanks!


----------



## imdaring (Feb 22, 2011)

This is becoming a problem, I live south on 59 on the vergas trail road about 5 miles from pelican lake,My dogs were taken on Feb 19th I had a springer cross and a 7 month old palmeranian cross I have posted flyers every where. and no one person has seen them. did you ever find the dogs


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dogs. Unfortunately, my friend's dog never did turn-up.


----------

